# nombres de zapatos



## krolaina

Hola a todos:

El otro día en clase estuvimos viendo unas fotos de varios tipos de zapatos y mi profesora los llamaba a todos "scarpe". Como no sabe español no nos quedó muy claro cuando le hacíamos preguntas del tipo "y entonces cómo se llaman los zapatos de vestir"? Así que, como supongo que existen equivalentes en italiano, os pongo aquí una lista (pequeñita) de tipos/nombres de zapatos,a ver si encontramos los equivalentes en italiano, vale?

Mocasines
Zapatillas de deporte/Deportivas/Tenis 
Bambas/zapatillas de lona
Zapatos de vestir.
Zapato plano
Alpargata
Valenciana 
Sandalias. 
Chanclas
Zuecos
Bailarinas

No pongo más...si se os ocurren más en español o en italiano estaría bien que lo añadieseis, así me sacáis de dudas!

Mil gracias


----------



## mony(*)

Mocasines      Mocassini

Zapatillas de deporte         Scarpe da ginnastica

Bambas         (buscando imágenes he incontrado zapatillas de deporte, pero como definición hay también "zapatos de lona", que serían scarpe di tela, pero este término no está muy utilizado)

Zapatos de vestir        A lo mejor el término más adecuado es scarpe eleganti, como me parece podrían ser para mujeres pero también para hombres. 
Las _scarpe col tacco_ son vuestros zapatos de/con tacón

Zapato plano Scarpe basse; Scarpe col tacco basso

Alpargata (¿es lo mismo que espadrillas? Por aquí se utilizaban hace algunos años, y las llamaban simplemente espadrillas - pronunciado en italiano con la doble L )

Valenciana Lo siento, no sé de cuáles zapatos se trata

Sandalias Yo creo que se puede utilizar para casi todos los zapatos abiertos, de verano. Aquí hay ciabatte (aquellas que utilizas en la playa, por ejemplo, o en tu casa), pero también sandali, que son zapatos abiertos por delante y por detrás y pueden tener tacón o no, y están utilizados casi únicamente por mujeres; pero incluso los frailes los utilizan.

Chanclas Infradito

Zuecos Zoccoli

Además:

Botas Stivali

(Zapatos) bailarinas Ballerine


----------



## Neuromante

Advierto que el listado en español es de términos sobre todo localistas, ni siquiera están "homologados" en España.
Zapatilla de deporte se dicetambién "Tenis" (Aqauí, en Canarias) y "Deportiva". Lo recuerdo de otro hilo y se comentaba que hay varias formas más.

Alpargatas, sandalias, cholas (Que falta en la lista) chanclas y alguna otra pueden variar e incluso intercambiarse los significados. Y me estoy limitando a España, sùpongo que si ampliamos el terreno será cada vez más complejo.
Hay que recordar que son palabras de uso muy común, que algunas son bastante antiguas y que a cada nueva variedad de calzado se le adjudicará la primera palabra que se les venga a la cabeza a los del terruño.


Casi propondría que pusieran imágenes y fueramos aportando palabras, tanto en español como en italiano, que me consta que el problema es idéntico.


----------



## krolaina

Gracias.

Sí, es verdad, el problema es que son términos bastante regionales, por eso os pedía (o lo hago ahora) los más genéricos. Por ejemplo, lo que en Cataluña llaman "bambas" en Madrid, por ejemplo, son las "deportivas/zapatillas de deporte". He editado el post, poniendo fotos. De todas formas las alpargatas y las sandalias no son lo mismo...(será cosa de chicas?) pero tienes razón, espero que las fotos sirvan para aclararlo un poco más y que tengamos un listado en condiciones, porque yo nunca sé cómo llamar a los zapatos sin tener que dar veinte explicaciones.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## 0scar

_borceguí=scarpone_

http://www.beppegrillo.it/immagini/scarpone.jpg


----------



## Neuromante

Lo que pones como Chanclas aquí se llaman Cholas

Eso no son Bailarinas. Las bailarinas son otra cosa, lo sé porque vi leí algo sobre ellas hace poco, creo que son esas botitas que se cierran con una cinta: Las que llevaba la profesora mala de la última película de Harry potter para entendernos.

Sandalias para mi son casi como las que pones, pero cerrando el tobillo e incluso media pantorrilla, como las de los romanos _che furono_

Las de la imagen son Zapatillas de ballet


----------



## 0scar

¿Y las pantuflas?

http://www.nopuedocreer.com/quelohayaninventado/wp-content/images/2007/04/heatableslippers.jpg
http://www.cienaniosdeperdon.com.ar/IO/images/zapatos%20para%20barrer.jpg


Las de ballet son _zapatillas de punta_


_botines de fútbol_
http://images.google.com/images?ie=UTF-8&q=botines de fútbol&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi

sandalias franciscanas
http://images.google.com/images?ie=UTF-8&q=sandalias franciscanas&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, es verdad lo de zapatillkas de punta, mientras volvía a casa me di cuenta. Error mío.

A las Pantuflas aquí se les llama Zapatillas.


----------



## krolaina

Muy buena Oscar. Por cierto, aquí "borceguí" son las "botas militares".
Y sí, Neuro, son bailarinas...si vas a una tienda y las pides(hablo de Madrid) te van a enseñar siempre ese tipo. Si pides "zapatillas de ballet" te enseñarán éstas.Se trata de hacer una lista y si los compañeros aportan los distintos nombres, pues mejor, porque algunos tienen nombres diferentes. Es buena idea lo de las fotos.

Gracias a todos


----------



## 0scar

He visto que en Google las galochas son las botas de lluvia comunes pero acá erán más o menos como estas pero negras,
como mocasines de goma que se usaban sobre los zapatos

galochas 
http://www.radar55.com/Fotos/swims


escarpines
http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r49/marameli870/escarpines_sebastian_primer_regalo0.gif


----------



## mony(*)

Voy a añadir las imágenes yo también, si puedo ser útil...


Mocasines ==> Mocassini

Zapatillas de deporte/Deportivas/Tenis ==> Scarpe da ginnastica / Sneaker

Bambas/zapatillas de lona ==> El término genérico, como dije ayer, sería scarpe di tela, pero no se utiliza para zapatos específicos, e yo personalmente, las veces que he oído hablar de "scarpe di tela", eran las que se utilizan para jugar al tenis

Zapatos de vestir ==> Scarpe col tacco (término genérico) / Décolleté (si están bastante abiertas en su parte superior)

Zapato plano ==> Scarpe col tacco basso / Scarpe basse

Alpargata ==> Espadrillas

Valenciana ==> Ahora sé cuáles son, pero todavía no tengo ni idea de cómo se llaman

Sandalias ==> El término _Ciabatte_ es muy genérico, incluye las ciabatte da camera, ciabatte da doccia, ciabatte da piscina...(las dos últimas son casi equivalentes, la única diferencia es que las de piscina podrían ser "profesionales").
Hay también _ciabatte_ para salir, y son muy similes a los sandales pero están completamente abiertas por detrás, y NO tienen tacón. Si tienen tacón, o si están cerradas por detrás (aunque tengan solo una pequeña cinta), se llaman sandali

Chanclas ==> Infradito 

Zuecos ==> Zoccoli; también los sandales DE MADERA son zoccoli

Bailarinas ==> Aquí también hay discusiones sobre el nombre _ballerine_. En general son éstas, pero hay quien (incluso yo) llama _ballerine _éstas también

Pantuflas ==> Pantofole (que es lo mismo que _ciabatte da camera_, sino que _pantofole _es más utilizado)

Botines de fútbol ==> Scarpe da calcio


----------



## 0scar

Estos son _zapatos taco aguja_
http://fabsugar.com/files/images/blahnik.jpg


Con la suela alta son_ de plataforma_
http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&q=zapatos++plataforma&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## Coccibella

No estoy de acuerdo con botines de fútbol= scarpe da calcio..sería "scarpini".


----------



## Coccibella

0scar said:


> Estos son _zapatos taco aguja_
> http://fabsugar.com/files/images/blahnik.jpg
> 
> 
> Con la suela alta son_ de plataforma_
> http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&q=zapatos++plataforma&btnG=Search+Images


Sería "tacco a spillo" e "scarpe con la zeppa"...por lo menos yo los llamo así...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mony(*) said:


> Bailarinas ==> Aquí también hay discusiones sobre el nombre _ballerine_. En general son éstas, pero hay quien (incluso yo) llama _ballerine _éstas también


 
¡Bonito e interesante hilo, Krol!

Yo a las bailarinas las llamo manoletinas. Entiendo que el nombre viene del famosísimo torero MANOLETE. Como los toreros también calzan algo similar...

¿Soy la única?


----------



## Neuromante

Chanclas son también cholas.
Creo que hay un "cruce" con sandalias en español  en la recopilación de Mony (Post 11) se mezclan las definiones de las palabras en italiano para sandalias con las españolas para Chanclas y Sandalias.

No me explico bien: Algunas definiciones para palabras en italiano son aplicables en español a Chancla y no a Sandalia.


----------



## mony(*)

Bueno, intento explicarme de manera más clara. Por aquí (o por lo menos *por mi experiencia*):

_CIABATTE_ es genérico para zapatillas exclusivamente abiertas por detrás. Como dice el DRAE, “zapatos de comodidad”, que incluyen zapatos cómodos para estar en casa, o en ducha o en piscina, tanto como zapatos cómodos para salir. Las _infradito_ también, si hablamos de ellas en general, podrían ser consideradas _ciabatte_. 

Los _SANDALI_ están parcialmente cerradas por detrás (si fueran cerradas completamente serían simplemente zapatos), por medio de tirantes (pequeñas cintas), y pueden tener tacón o no.

Por lo que concierne las _ciabatte_ (abiertas detrás) sin tacón, se suelen llamar _sandali_.

Las _INFRADITO_ son aquel tipo de calzado con el tirante que está entre el dedo pulgar del pie y el segundo dedo (perdonad las imprecisiones, pero no conozco los términos específicos del pie), y SÓLO aquel tipo de calzados.


Por supuesto no trabajo en una tienda de zapatos, y nadie me dio clases de zapatos , entonces esta explicación podría resultar de alguna manera imprecisa. La clasificación que hago es según mi experiencia personal.
¡Si alguien tiene correcciones, serían muy apreciadas!


Coccibella: muchas gracias por el apunte, tienes razón: _scarpini_ es más específico; lo que pensaba es que si voy a una tienda y pido unas _scarpe da calcio_, me van a entender lo mismo.

Neuromante: entonces ¿chanclas no son sólo las _infradito_ italianas? ¿Es una categoría más extensa?

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mony(*) said:


> Las _INFRADITO_ son aquel tipo de calzado con el tirante que está entre el dedo pulgar del pie y el segundo dedo (perdonad las imprecisiones, pero no conozco los términos específicos del pie), y SÓLO aquel tipo de calzados.


 
Entonces éstas serían las chanclas y, por lo que veo, cholas en según que lugar. Las revistas de moda se sirven cada vez más del inglés y en más de una ocasión he visto que las llaman "flip flops".


----------



## Neuromante

Pues entonces es un árbol. Calzado se divide en distintos tipos, que a su vez se subdividen según las características y a veces encontramos algunos que son íbridos.
Por otra parte varía, tanto los nombres como los elementos/detalles en los que nos fijamos a la hora de clasificar según el lugar.

Traductora:
Quema esas revistas o mandales una carta de protesta.


Pd:
Espero haber cometido una falta de ortografía o gramatical en la parrafada pedante que he escrito. Solo para darle un toque de ironía.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Neuromante said:


> Traductora:
> Quema esas revistas o mandales una carta de protesta.


 
Pues no te lo pierdas, Neuromante, porque las revistas de moda españolas, a estas otras las llaman PeepToes. 

He hecho una búsqueda y veo que no es el caso en Italia, ¿como las llamaríais allí?


----------



## mony(*)

Haciendo una rápida búsqueda, he encontrado el término "peep toes" en italiano también...quizá sea un poco específico.

La alternativa es utilizar el adjetivo "spuntate" (sin punta): _sandali spuntati, décolleté spuntate_ etc.


----------

